

Mozilla expands advertising experiment to many more Firefox users - Tomte
http://www.cnet.com/news/mozilla-expands-advertising-experiment-to-many-more-firefox-users/

======
agapos
Problem is, this won't get them any new users, but it may be just enough to
drive away a lot of remaining ones.

